
How Startups Differ from Mature Small Businesses - jpelecanos
https://www.stlouisfed.org/on-the-economy/2017/october/how-startups-differ-mature-small-businesses
======
MsMowz
>Startup firms are defined as small employer firms that were 5 years old or
younger in 2016.

They're not using "startups" with the same meaning we have when we talk about
startups.

